# types of layouts



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i have notice that the layouts of diff tanks have diff names can some one please point me in the right direction on what types there are and what they mean.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Nature:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/?p=vB11777

Dutch:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/?p=vB12064

Golden Ratio:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/?p=vB12051

You might want to do bing searches on iwagumi and wabi-kusa.

Charlie


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

thank you charlie looks like i have some reading to do. may not be here for a bit i like research lol


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

The golden ratio is a tool to use to help you aquascape not a style.

You have the styles mentioned above

Dutch

Nature

And sub styles under Nature Aquarium such as Iwagumi, Wabi Sabi and Wabi Kusa that happen to all be descriptive Japanese phrases. There are all sorts of new styles popping up with no real name defining them. The important thing when doing a layout would be to be yourself and use your own creative expression and whatever inspiration, design tools and methods to achieve your vision.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

These would be the layouts I would imagine:

Nature Aquarium: a tank that replicated a scene from nature. subcatagories: "Iwagumi" "Wabi Kusa."
Dutch Aquarium: A traditional style tank
Traditional Aquarium: utilizing the golden-ratio, one/two focal points, and low plants in the front with tall plants in the back.

I would also add

Collectoritis: would be a mixed collection of plants w/o a scheme
Riverbank: would be a paladarium-type layout
Wild" where plants are allowed to grow at-will for a very long time
Biotope: only plants found in one area are used as they would be found naturally

There could be others, but any layout largely depends on personal preference and a lot of research. My suggestion is not to follow any one style, but find your own.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

jciotti said:


> The golden ratio is a tool to use to help you aquascape not a style.


As is clearly mentioned in the link that is provided. But it is hard to talk about aquascaping without coming across this term so I chose to include it.

I would also suggest doing searches on setting up and properly composing photographs. A lot of the same principles come into play:

http://photoinf.com/General/KODAK/guidelines_for_better_photographic_composition.html

Charlie


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

ok so i was reading on aquatic eden about the golden rule and it said measure the tank and divide by 2.618. so now im a little confused


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

Golden ratio is 1:1.618.

Add the two sides of the ratio together and that gives you your whole: 1 + 1.618 = 2.618.

Divide the total length of the aquarium by 2.618 and you get the length of 1 part of the golden ratio.

For example, if you tank is 20" long:

20"/2.618 = approx 7.6"

Again golden ratio is 1:1.618

1 x 7.6" = 7.6"
1.618 x 7.6" = approx 12.4"

7.6" + 12.4" = 20" total

For a 20" tank, the golden ratio puts the focal point at approx 7.6 inches from one side and would leave 12.4" from the focal point to the other side.

_*It's fun 2 MATH*_

Charlie


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks for the input i was just mixed up on what to do add mutliply or divide. since i will be moving soon i will give it a shot


----------

